# Steel Eddy Merckx Strada OS 56 cm domo farm frites color price?



## kantonin (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello!

Could you tell me witch price could be this steel frame from Eddy Merckx?

it's internal cable routing, domo farmfrites team color and columbus brain tubing

Eddy Merckx Strada OS Steel Frame Size 56 Vintage Lotto Domo Farmfrites Columbus | eBay


witch maximum price could we put in this item?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

kantonin said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you tell me witch price could be this steel frame from Eddy Merckx?
> 
> ...


I bought a 1996 Strada frame for my wife 2 years ago off ebay. The paint is in very good condition. The frame is Columbus Brain. The Strada was a mid level bike in Merck's line up. I have a Corsa 01 from the same year and its a bit lighter. I think I paid $850 for the frame and fork.


----------



## kantonin (Jan 1, 2014)

It's rather expensive not?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

kantonin said:


> It's rather expensive not?


It depends. I paid $700 for a 1996 Merckx Corsa 01 frame a year earlier. Arguably a better frame, but it had strikes against it -- a carbon fiber fork and it had been repainted. The paint job was really nice, but not original which matters to some folks. The carbon fork knocks a half kilo off the weight of the bike, but Merckz affectionados like steel forks. Especially chromed ones. I just wanted to ride the thing, so non-original paint and a carbon fork (which was painted to match the frame) was just fine. Mine was a 56 cm frame which is pretty common. My wife's frame is a 49 cm which is pretty hard to find. No one wanted the frame I bought for myself. A lot of people bid on my wife's frame. Plus, it looks like you're selling this in Europe. Retro steel is a somewhat up and coming thing in the U.S., not so sure about France.


----------

